# March Fly bites



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro got bitten twice on the face by March Flies on Wednesday afternoon while in the bush. They came up in lumps Thursday afternoon, he scratched the top off Sat AM and they started bleeding everywhere. 

Betadine has kept infection at bay, but it got too much for him when he woke from his post hunting snooze and he attacked them with his paw. 

So we have had no choice but to pull put the bucket........... 

Check out those lumps...... Poor boy, must be frustrating........ I'll try and keep his mind off it.

Just tried with a bone...... He couldn't pick it up by himself wearing that, so I had to hold it for him...........


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ohhh, Ozkar :'(

I am truly sorry. Warm weather does breed gigantic critters. I forgot.... We just freeze them to death over here.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah.....he's feeling very indignant about the whole deal. He's been literally crying on my shoulder trying to guilt me into removing it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Astro!! He looks pretty forlorn in that second picture. But the itching must be maddening... 

It's 3 degrees F. here in lower Michigan, so all the bugs are dead. YAY!! 

I hope poor Astro's bites get better soon! Poor guy. :'(


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Is always interesting here reading about what people in other parts of the world have to put up with and the lengths you have to go to deal with them (snake conditioning for example). I always read these threads and feel grateful for our moderate climate in the UK. 

Hope Astro can get the bucket off soon!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Mswhipple and Lyla...............Thankfully a combination of a big morning hunting and some Benedryl have put him to sleep early tonight. Plus I think his body is fighting off those nasty lumps. 

You guys may have similar bugs over there, but these flies are seriously troublesome for most animals including hoomans. Little Zsa Zsa hates them with a passion. They drive her nuts trying to keep them away from biting her. She does 360's in the air trying to get them and trying to stop them biting her...... she knows how much they hurt afterwards. But Astro seems a lot more susceptible to allergic reactions from stings. He had a bad reaction to some sort of bug in the grass at a place we stayed at for a few days last year. Came up in horrible welts all over his skin. Benedryl is a wonderful thing. (Although I admit to being naughty and soaking it into some bread to get him to eat it!) 

I am not looking forward to having that plastic bucket on my legs tonight, but if he can handle it on his neck, I should just suck it up and let him be. He will scratch at it if I don't leave it on and we will be back to square one tomorrow.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: March Fly bites*



Ozkar said:


> I am not looking forward to having that plastic bucket on my legs tonight


LOL - read that and thought WTF is Ozkar wearing a plastic cone on his legs?! Can't he control his own scratching?! Then I remembered you sleep with your dog


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Re: March Fly bites*



Lyra said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > I am not looking forward to having that plastic bucket on my legs tonight
> ...




Bahaha.......Iove your work!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been 3 weeks now and with a little luck another few days and we might be able to leave the radar dish off. I have tried twice to remove it and each time he has lasted about 36 hours before opening it back up with his nails. 

But tonight it is warm so I just removed it while he sleeps and hopefully he won't scratch it. But what was funny, was the first thing he did once I took it off was to lick his bits. 

I can't wait to take it off for good, the plastic is wearing away all the hair on the back of his head and ears. Poor boy.


----------

